# Darius Glover commits to Florida A&M



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Darius Glover commits to Florida A&M.*

Olney Central Community College profile.
http://www.eteamz.com/occblueknights/roster/index.cfm?season=112188&sport=2&id=3135519

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=813&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

HighSchoolElite.com profile.
http://www.basketballworld.faithweb.com/2002/glover.html

_A strong player with quick feet, Darius is big enough to muscle for points and rebounds in the paint yet swift enough to create havoc from the perimeter._


Darius Glover:


----------

